# Trojaner für Mac OS X tarnt sich als Flash-Update



## computerbetrug.de (8 August 2011)

In seinem Blog weist F-Secure, Hersteller von Antivirenlösungen, auf einen neuen Schädling für das ansonsten recht virenresistente OS X hin, der sich als Update für den Flash-Player tarnt. Der Trojaner muss manuell installiert werden, so dass es relativ leicht fällt eine Infektion zu verhindern: man sollte eben nur Updates aus einer vertrauenswürdigen Quelle - am besten direkt vom Hersteller - installieren.
Die aktuellen Versionen des Trojaners verfälschen Google-Suchseiten und deren Ergebnisse und werden vermutlich dazu genutzt, künftig Werbung einzublenden.


----------



## Devilfrank (9 August 2011)

computerbetrug.de schrieb:


> [...]für das ansonsten recht virenresistente OS X hin[...]


Öhem... hüstel.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...lich-vor-schwächen-im-business-bereich.35828/


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2011)

Schau mal in die Liste. Sind zu 99 % Safari-Probleme, also reine Application-Fehler. Ein Fehler auf BS-Ebene ist da nicht dabei...


----------



## Devilfrank (10 August 2011)

Richtig. Und bei der Rechtevergabe stehen die Webbrowser ganz oben auf der Liste bei den Betriebssystemen. Insofern ist es - nun ja - mutig, von recht virenresistent zu sprechen. Egal welches Betriebssystem. Man kann es dahin bringen - wenn man sich damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Heiko (10 August 2011)

Was dummerweise kaum einer tut.


----------

